# Skillet Corn Bread



## bow-chan (Nov 19, 2013)

So I had some left-over Smoked Country ribs that I turned into a Japanese-Style clear soup (sorry, no Pics), but for some reason, the wife comes out of left field with ... " Hmmm... Corn bread..."

So diving into the pantry I go, looking for the ol' reliable Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix ... No Jiffy, but I had a bag of Bob's Red Mill Corn Bread Mix... Close Enough!

I told the wife, I'm doing it on the grill to keep the heat out of the kitchen....

8" Cast Iron Skillet

Corn Bread Mix

425" for about 25 min on the Grill with some smoldering Hickory chucks doing their thing...

Yum













IMG_20131112_121943_121.jpg



__ bow-chan
__ Nov 19, 2013






Gigi approves...


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello Bow.  You are one interesting fellow.  I read some of your other posts.  You are certainly no stranger to cooking.  Japanese soup from smoked ribs.  A Japanese Bride who really doesn't do beef but likes cornbread, and smoked cornbread at that.  I'll just bet meals at your place are just a joy to the taste buds. Good lookin cornbread.  As Disco said, if you can turn us on to some Japanese style foods whether smoked or not; I'm sure many folks would be appreciative.  I am interested in foods from other parts of the world and will try ALMOST anything.  I will say it here though, I do draw the line at eating bait, some folks call it Sushi but being an old country boy I know bait when I see it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep the good recipes coming.  Gonna have to keep an eye out for your posts.  I am sure they will be well worth the read.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks tasty, that's the only way to make cornbread, cast iron!!! I use the grill and the smoker quite often for making corn bread to avoid the hot oven. 

Here's my go to recipe, no boxed stuff needed. One can add corn, jalapeño, cheese, bacon, burnt ends etc to this base recipe to change it up.

2 cups cornmeal OR 1 1/2 cups cornmeal and 1/2 cup flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
2 Tbsp sugar (optional)
1 1/4 cups buttermilk
1 egg (optional)
6 Tbsp unsalted butter, melted
1 Tbsp bacon drippings

1 Put the bacon fat in a 9 or 10-inch cast iron skillet and put the skillet into the oven. Then preheat the oven to 400° with the skillet inside. (If you don't have an iron skillet, you can use an uncovered Dutch oven or a metal cake pan.)
2 Whisk together all the dry ingredients in a large bowl. In another bowl, beat the egg and buttermilk until combined, then mix that into the bowl of dry ingredients. Stir in the melted butter.
3 When the oven is hot, take out the skillet (carefully, as the handle will be hot!). Add the cornbread batter and make sure it is evenly distributed in the skillet. Bake for about 20 minutes, or until the edges are beginning to brown and a toothpick inserted in the center of the bread comes out clean.
4 Let the bread rest for 10-30 minutes in the skillet before cutting it into wedges and serving.


----------



## bow-chan (Nov 19, 2013)

Danny,

I'll see what I can dig up to Post...

Case,

That looks mighty fine!

I gotta try that one!

I did "the box" due to the short order from the "Customer"! LOL

I have to try it from scratch!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2013)

Bow-Chan said:


> Danny,
> 
> I'll see what I can dig up to Post...
> 
> ...


I used to do the box method until I realized, if I had all the ingredients in house, the from scratch method only took a few more minutes and produced a better product!


----------



## bow-chan (Nov 20, 2013)

Roger that, I'll have to give it a shot...

Speaking of con meal, I have to go to the store and pick up some more...

I've been using it to 'Lube" my pizzas so they slide off the peel!


----------



## millerk0486 (Nov 20, 2013)

I love cornbread but have only produced, "The Box" method. This thread has just encouraged me to get my own cast iron skillet now. That cornbread looked really good! Also, Danny, I am gonna have to give your recipe a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 8, 2014)

Well said Danny

I HATE bait, whether its raw fish or puny shrimp.  I like my food cooked and big.  LOL  I don't have any problem with sushi--as long as they cook it before they put it on my plate.  My mama always told me you have to try something once before you refuse to eat it, tried shushi once---once only!!

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey Bow-Chan

Just out of curiosity,  how did you serve up the cat on the cuting board next to the corn bread?????   LOL

Gary


----------

